# Flex Seal to fix jon boats leaks



## FlusherK (Nov 20, 2012)

Switching from Kayak to flat bottom 13' with 30lb Min Kota. Boat has small leaks. Will still be in flats reefs and marsh very shallow. I like yakking more than boating, but need to cover more spots quicker. Has anyone used Flex Seal or something like Cabelas aluminum boat patch to fix leaks? I will make a mount for the YAK to use the trolling motor.


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Best bet for aluminum is to get it welded or riveted to fix the leaks but if you want to go cheap for now use marine Goop. Works better, holds stronger and is easy to remove and replace if needed. Flex Seal has not been that good for me at stopping leaks and it is a $%&^& to get off if you want to remove!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Many moons ago my dad used jb weld and it held up for years. Even plugged a accidental gun shot hole


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

is it leaking around the rivets or is it got cracks/holes? If its leaking around the rivets use a hammer or flat punch on the inside then have someone on the outside hit with a hammer to tighten them back up. Then get some good epoxy for the bottom. wetlands or something along those lines


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't trust your life to flex seal painted on a leaking boat....wear your life jacket......fix it.

First rule of boating....keep the water outside the hull. Don't go with leaks....


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

If your not worried about weight or loading on a carpeted trailer then put bed liner on bottom of boat. Won't leak anymore. Won't load on a trailer worth a **** either though lol


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like said above tighten the rivots up or weld.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

If it's a just puncture you might be able to patch it up with jb weld or flex seal mixed with other materials. But if it's a crack from stress you have to get it welded. Don't risk it. You might be able to find another John boat cheaper than what it costs to get welded though so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## FlusherK (Nov 20, 2012)

gonna use non flux braising rods, lots of this on youtube. Looks a little like soldering.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

most of the smaller boats are made of a thin gauge alum. they don't weld very well, easy to burn bigger holes than you are trying to repair,. if riveted like earlier post stated use a piece of heavier metal to back up rivet and a punch on head to tighten it up. JB weld works pretty good on small places,just clean area down to bare metal then apply the JB.

Good luck and may GOD bless.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

At POC hardware they have these two-part tubs called Black and Gold, or something like that. Mix it in a doughball until it turns olive drab green, and patch the hole. Sand it 24 hours later. Tough as nails. It actually works underwater for divers, they say. Pretty tough stuff. And you can wash it off your bare hands. I use a putty knife to apply it. Don't need mine any more, I just bought a new jonboat. This makes 48 years I've had a jonboat in the yard. Very capable boats, if you know local waters.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

It's aluminum, it's supposed to leak!! I had one I welded twice, and never held. It was just in a flex area. I just bought a bigger bilge!!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... that leaky boat could cawst you tousands ...  ... cut the whole bottom out and replace it with screen then cover in flex seal ... FIFY ... !

.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

You can put the boat on saw horses, and put a couple inches of water in it. Then look around underneath to find the leaks and mark them with a marker so you'll know where to fix. Two hammers and a buddy like previously mentioned is a great way to fix rivets.


----------

